# VK New Arrivals 14 Dec 2015



## Gizmo (14/12/15)

Smok X-Cube Mini 75W TC Mod Black
UD Zephyrus V2 Black
Footoon Aqua FX Authentic

And lots of drip tips which will be added to the website slowly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

